# Bild kippen (nicht drehen) wie Bauklotzturm?



## tutorial-hilfe (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo, 

ich möchte ein Bild kippen aber nicht drehen. 

So ist das gemeint:
Ein Bild besteh aus vielen (je nach Bildgröße) übereinander gestapelten Zeilen von Pixelketten. 
Jede Pixelkette entspricht einem Bauklotz eines Bauklotzturmes. 
Wenn ich jetzt jeden Bauklotz ein Stück nach rechts oder links (alle in selbe Richtung) schiebe entsteht ein art Treppe. 
Wenn jetzt auf den Bauklötzern die Pixel des Bildes gedanklich aufgemalt sind, verbreitere ich das Bild ohne die Höhe zu ändern und ein Haus oder Gegenstand auf dem Bild was vorher schief war kann so gerade gerückt werden. 

Ziel ist: 
ein Bild schräges Gebäude oder Gegenstand gerade zu rücken.

Gibt es dafür eine Funktion? 
Gibt es das in Corel oder Adobe? 
Oder ein anderes Tool? 

Danke für jeden Hinweis.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (8. Mai 2007)

Hi,

mit dem Tool "frei transformieren" solltest Du eine Auswahl neigen können (das Stichwort ist hier: Bildneigung).

EDIT: Die Funktion hat im "Transformieren"-Menü auch einen eigenen Platz: "Neigen"

Gruß
.


----------



## tutorial-hilfe (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo,


Tobias Menzel hat gesagt.:


> mit dem Tool "frei transformieren" solltest Du eine Auswahl neigen können (das Stichwort ist hier: Bildneigung).
> EDIT: Die Funktion hat im "Transformieren"-Menü auch einen eigenen Platz: "Neigen".


Gibt es eine solche Funktion auch bei Corel?

Danke.


----------



## der_Jan (8. Mai 2007)

Würde mich wundern wenn nicht.



z.B. hier im unteren Viertel, (das der Post auch einigermaßen hilfreich ist: )
http://pool.urz.uni-halle.de/kurse/corel9/sh02.html


----------

